# Is Cincinatti Christian University reformed?



## 3John2 (Jun 12, 2007)

Just wondering as someone I know just got several grants & will be taking Greek & Hebrew. I'm curious to know if they are Reformed as he is not.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2007)

CCU is Church of Christ


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, I just noticed that. I went to their web page. Oh well.


----------

